# Delonghi EC820B steam wand mod?



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey guys! I'm new here and I wanted to know if its possible to change the steam wand on my delonghi EC820B? It absolutely terrible right now and was wondering if the silvia wand could be attached to it with minimal fuss?

Any help is appreciated! thanks!


----------

